

Microsoft: Windows Phone 7 to be GSM-only until first half of 2011 - gspyrou
http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/16/microsoft-windows-phone-7-to-be-gsm-only-until-first-half-of-20/

======
byoung2
_Product manager Greg Sullivan told CNET that trade-offs had to be made in
order to meet the schedule and GSM was prioritized since it's used worldwide_

Good luck with that...I have a feeling that WP7 is not going to be that
competitive in a worldwide market where Nokia still dominates, and Apple is
creeping in. In the US, how many WP7 phones will they sell on AT&T when they
have to compete with iPhone? In the meantime, Verizon and Sprint customers
whose contracts are expiring between now and the "first half of 2011" are
going to re-up with shiny new Android phones that are bound to be out by the
holidays and they'll be off the market until 2013.

